# Questions



## xBOSTONx (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everybody! I am in college and taking a criminal justice class. For a paper I need to interview a police officer, so I figure instead of interviewing one officer I will just post the questions here and get multiple points of view. Any help would be much appreciated!! 

Answer what ever questions you would like! Any answers will be much appreciated!!
QUESTIONS 

What did you think of the police academy?

What is a typical day for an officer like? (paper work, patrol, court) 

How many times have you had to show up in traffic court because someone fought a ticket you gave them?

Does it anger you when people fight a ticket you gave them? 

How often do you need to attend court? 

How many days a week do you work? How many hours?

How frequently does an officer face danger?

How often is an officer stereotyped? 

How do you feel when a case is thrown out of court due to a technicality?

Do you believe this countries court system works or do you believe it is flawed? 

Do you enjoy your job or are you working towards something else? 

If there was one thing you could improve or change that would make your job easier what would it be? 

What is the hardest part of your job? 

What is the easiest part of your job?

Do you try and keep an open mind when confronting a potential criminal or do you let race, gender, etc. effect your decisions or assumptions? 

Is there a bad part of town in your town? If so why do you think that part of town has the most crime? 

How many calls to a crime do you usually get a day? 

Do you feel the police have a firm grasp on crime and keeping it down or is it out of control? 

What is the worst call or crime you have experienced? 


Again thanks to anyone who help me with this I really appreciate it!!! I am looking into computer forensics as a career so I am interested in seeing the answers to these questions!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Hope your instructor likes reading 100 page papers.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

If your supposed to interview a police officer I would suggest you do that. Posting the questions here may not get the results you are looking for. Trust me :smoke:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Get yourself a copy of _Signal Zero _by George Kirkham. It will be a great companion to your paper.

BTW You really should follow the professor's instructions and interview a police officer face-to face. Maybe ask if you can do a ride along with him as well. This seems like you're not willing to do the foot work in order to get an A paper. After all isn't that the point of college ?

Good luck.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

right.as.rain said:


> Hope your instructor likes reading 100 page papers.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300





honor12900 said:


> If your supposed to interview a police officer I would suggest you do that. Posting the questions here may not get the results you are looking for. Trust me :smoke:


You mean...hope your professor enjoys seeing you get your balls broken. More along the lines of what honor is getting at.

And...
View attachment 2468


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Clearly, you are someone who fails to follow instruction. You were asked to do an interview, not a survey. If you want to put the extra effort in to get more than one opinion, *interview *more than one officer. Oh, and you might want to brush up on your grammar. There's a difference between "effect" and "affect", as well as the plural vs. possessive variations of words. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the poster a free-stater????


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

xBOSTONx said:


> Hello everybody! I am in college and taking a criminal justice class. For a paper I need to interview a police officer, so I figure instead of interviewing one officer I will just post the questions here and get multiple points of view. Any help would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Answer what ever questions you would like! Any answers will be much appreciated!!
> QUESTIONS
> ...


You are so very welcome. Any time I can be of help, you just let me know.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

XBOSTONX,

As you see, many people on this site like to be facetious to mess with people. I've never done that just to mess with,and get someone going, but many members here do that chicanery frequently ....  It's nothing personal, it's just fun 

Best advice I can offer is to interview at least 3 different officers, in person, that work in different demographics. No one officer speaks for, or represents all. Some are fair and calm, some are aggressive loud mouths who think the job is all about "stats" and some are hard to find. Officers, like the general public, are not cut from the same mold.

Good like with your report and future !

---------- Post added at 15:09 ---------- Previous post was at 15:03 ----------

XBOSTONX,

As you see, many people on this site like to be facetious to mess with people. I've never done that just to mess with,and get someone going, but many members here do that chicanery frequently. All can give it; not all can take it. It's nothing personal, it's just fun 
Best advice I can offer is to interview at least 3 different officers, in person, that work in different demographics. No one officer speaks for, or represents all. Some are fair and calm,some are aggressive loud mouths who think the job is all about "stats", some are glory hounds, some are experienced and beyond that and some are hard to find. Officers, like the general public, are not cut from the same mold.

Good like with your report and future !


----------

